# Bu turlarla gidince yorulmadan bir çok yer görürüz.



## acemi

Merhaba, 
I'm having difficulty with the sentence in the topic.  Although it will be easy for you to know it the paragraph starts: 

Tatil için her yıl Türkiye’ye gideriz ve üç hafta kalırız.  Genellikle Mayıs sonunda gideriz, ya da Eylül ayında.  Yaz aylarında gitmeyiz, çünkü hava çok sıcak oluyor.  Her yıl basşka bir otelde kalırız, böylece değişik yerler görürüz.  Oteller yakındakı tarihi yerlere turlar düzenler.  *Bu turlarla gidince yorulmadan bir çok yer görürüz. * 

My attempt at translation: 
For holiday we go to Turkey every year and stay three weeks.  Generally we go at the end of May or in the the month of September.  We don’t go in the summer months because the weather becomes too hot.  Every year, we stay at a different hotel, in this way we see different places.  Hotels regularly have tours to historical places nearby.  *On going with these tours we get tired seeing lots of places.  * 

I don't think I understand the structure or meaning of that sentence.  

And I hope the rest of it is correct...  

Şimdiden teşekkürler


----------



## dr.izbul

acemi said:


> * yorulmadan bir çok yer görürüz. *
> 
> *we get tired seeing lots of places. *


 
"birçok yer görürüz -- yorulmadan"

yorulmadan = yorulmaksızın (= "yorulma olmaksızın") = without getting tired, effortlessly, easily,


----------



## ameana7

Except the last sentence, the whole translation is correct! Good job!


----------



## acemi

Ah, thanks.  Yes 'yorulmadan' had me stumped: I was looking at '-dan' suffix (from) with 'ma' (negative) and 'yorulmak'  (to get tired). However, my grammar book only referred to adding '-den/-dan' to the full infinitive.  So I was lost. 

Is there a rule about yorulmadan = yorulmaksızın?  

Oh, and I had a question about the use of Bu rather than Bunlar. Is it that you only need to put the plural on one part? So you don't have Bunlar turlar. 

On going with these tours we see lots of places without getting tired.  

Çok teşekkür ederim.


----------



## dr.izbul

acemi said:


> Is there a rule about yorulmadan = yorulmaksızın?


 
I should think the equation, allowing for minor nuances, would hold in all cases; I cannot think of any exceptions:

Please note,

koş-arak X koş-ma-(y)-arak : "by, through, because" running/not running (The root is a verb here.)

Koşarak yakalayabilirsiniz. You can catch it by running for it.
Arkasından koşarak yakalayabilirsiniz. You can catch it by running after it.
Koşarak geldi. He came running.
Yeterince hızlı koşmayarak kaçırdı. He missed it because he did not run for it fast enough. (= Yeterince hızlı koşmadığı için kaçırdı.) 

koşmak-sızın = koşma-dan : "without" running
terlemek-sizin = terleme-den = ter dökme-den
(The root is a noun [gerund] here)

(All three) yeterince para kazanamazsınız. You cannot earn enough without sweating for it.


----------



## dr.izbul

acemi said:


> So you don't have Bunlar turlar.
> 
> ***************
> 
> On going with these tours we see lots of places without getting tired.


 
These men, these weird things, those clouds, those cumulus clouds

Always:

Bu adamlar, bu tuhaf şeyler, şu bulutlar, şu kümülüs bulutları

Never:

*Bunlar adamlar, *bunlar tuhaf şeyler, *şunlar bulutlar, *şunlar kümülüs bulutları"

*********************

As for the translation, I should say, "On going with these tours we see lots of places without getting tired." is "correct" if being verbatim makes for correctness in translation. But, even mine non-native ear is somehow not quite satisfied. How about something like, "............ without having to physically overexert ourselves."?


----------



## Qomi

acemi said:


> Oh, and I had a question about the use of Bu rather than Bunlar. Is it that you only need to put the plural on one part? So you don't have Bunlar turlar.


 
"Bu" is both an adjective and a pronoun. One can say, 

Bu benim. (pronoun)
Bu kalem benim. (adjective)

In Turkish, adjectives cannot be used in plural form. That's why you cannot say "Bunlar turlar." You should say, "Bu turlar."

However, "bunlar" is a pronoun. It cannot be followed by noun.

Bu kalemler benim.  (Adjective+plural noun)
Bu kalem benim.  (Adjective + singular noun)
Bu benim.  (Singular pronoun)
Bunlar kalemler benim.  (Pronoun + noun)
Bunlar benim.  (Plural pronoun)


----------



## acemi

Thanks everyone.  That's all very helpful.  You're wonderful. 
 

pronoun vs adjective really helps explain that one.  I thought I had seen elsewhere the plural in both words, but until I come across that again, I understand that part. 

I am sure that with time I will understand the formation of 'yorulmadan'.  I just need some practice and exercises.  
[Sigh.] 

Tekrar, teşekkür ederim


----------



## acemi

Oh, and the other way of translating that sentence, as without having to physically exert ourselves.  Thanks.  Depending on who the person is talking to, it could be ok to just say 'without getting tired,' but I like your option.  And your examples of the rules.   
I find there is a lot of that [more than with other languages] - getting the sense of the meaning rather than only the translation of the words.  

Thanks


----------

